# Winter Weather Advisory Central NY!!!



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

heard it first on the NOAA channel on my cb and didnt believe it and went home and checked NWS.com ... some reports are saying 8-16" with the peak being 1"/hour and others are reporting 3-5" ... ill be happy if we even get an inch!!  im a little worried though about the trees still having some leaf's on them though, i got the plow all hooked up and checked out and its ready to roll!!!  also made sure the husky chain saw was all ready to roll just in case we get some down trees...

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=A&areaid=NYZ038&office=KALY&etn=0010


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, NOAA's saying total accumulations to be 8-16" here in Cobleskill- I'd be happy to see half of that- not that I'm plowing but it'd be nice to have some white stuff on the ground, at least for a little while! Hopefully a sign of things to come in NJ when I'm home for about a month to plow payuppayup


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;616789 said:


> Yeah, NOAA's saying total accumulations to be 8-16" here in Cobleskill- I'd be happy to see half of that- not that I'm plowing but it'd be nice to have some white stuff on the ground, at least for a little while! Hopefully a sign of things to come in NJ when I'm home for about a month to plow payuppayup


suny cobleskill? i go to school there for landscape contracting, is that where you are talking about?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm getting a little nervous 
1 new plow not here
2 old plow blown hydro line
3 no parking lot salt 
4 really not ready for the stuff
5 still cutting grass
6 need to go to Oscoela tomorrow for stump work


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah me too earl, no snow tires on trucks till tommorrow, no rental machines to use pusher on or to load salt, waiting for spinner motor on my tail gate spreader, but all plows r ready to go, i hav my new v-box all i hav to do is load it up.


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

wanna send some to Buffalo?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm by the e in Syracuse


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

thats no good earl.. well im supposed to be at college tomarroe from 900 hours until 1800 hours so i dont know if im going to go or if im going to just go and leave early before it gets worse.also the guy i sub for is still waiting for the finalization on his contracts so i dont know if were supposed to roll tomarroe yet.  im sure ill still get to do some pushing though thatll give me a perma smile for a while...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

LawnProLandCare;616924 said:


> suny cobleskill? i go to school there for landscape contracting, is that where you are talking about?


Yeah- no way- what year are you in? I'm a freshman in Landscape Contracting- who are you?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

updated totals


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

This storm has been a funny one to watch the "weathermen" forecast. 

Watched the news Yesterday @ noon, just rain here in the hudson valley, snow in higher elevations, nothing much. Watch the news @ 6, perhaps some flakes in the afternoon in the valleys, nothing major, mtn's may get 3-6". Watch the news this morning, all bets are off, valleys may get up to 4" by evening commute :redbounceand anything over 1000' 8-16" They have no idea whats going to happen. 

Got the plow ready just incase, I guess we'll see by this evening what's really going to happen.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

bigearl;617430 said:


> updated totals
> View attachment 43752


Holy cow!  somebody better get pics!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

06HD BOSS;617499 said:


> Holy cow!  somebody better get pics!


somebody is getting snow in october before Grandview?


----------



## benabarlow (Oct 16, 2004)

*2 to 4 inches Burlington Vt*

2 to 4 inches Burlington Vt the temp however does not get below 34 degrees. Its a melter here I think.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;617430 said:


> updated totals
> View attachment 43752


Earl you sound scared, if you need any tips i will help you out!:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

By the radar it looks like a nice storm. Anybody have anything to report with measureable snow as of yet?










Tim looks like you should drive up and help out


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

toby4492;617617 said:


> By the radar it looks like a nice storm. Anybody have anything to report with measureable snow as of yet?
> Tim looks like you should drive up and help out


were getting snow of our ownprsport


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

All we have here in Utica is rain... Still find it hard to believe we'll get what they say tonight... I'm up pretty high here, and all we had was a little sleet early this morning. Guess we'll see...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

48* and heavy rain here


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;617228 said:


> Yeah- no way- what year are you in? I'm a freshman in Landscape Contracting- who are you?


im in my 3rd year of college but my first at cobleskill... my name is ben skibinski... i have a lot of the entry level classes that you should be in like Eniro. Design I, Botany I, Woody Plants, Soil Science... you in bachelors or associates program?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

06HD BOSS;617685 said:


> 48* and heavy rain here


that sucks


F250 Boss v;617679 said:


> All we have here in Utica is rain... Still find it hard to believe we'll get what they say tonight... I'm up pretty high here, and all we had was a little sleet early this morning. Guess we'll see...


when i left lf and and went to cobleskill this am at 900 hrs the snow was right at route 20 heading north. were supposed to get harder later in the day and still get around 6-10 for the night. its been snowing pretty good here in cobleskill butits not sticking on campus, surrounding hills are getting covered pretty good though.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

LawnProLandCare;617699 said:


> im in my 3rd year of college but my first at cobleskill... my name is ben skibinski... i have a lot of the entry level classes that you should be in like Eniro. Design I, Botany I, Woody Plants, Soil Science... you in bachelors or associates program?


I'm a freshman- first year of college. I'm also in ED1 with Terry, Botany with bates, Woody's with Bates, and Soils with Bayzon. I'm in the bachelors degree program.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Me thinks the weather people are smokin patuty.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

A inch here in Edison, all melted now! Anyone need help let me kno!:waving:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

It's started here... Snowing pretty steady, -wet stuff, trees are white, truck has about 1/2" on it, have to wait and see how it goes. Just took the plow off, but still don't think I'll need it for this...


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Cortland= snowing really heavy right now, grass covered. County, Town and state plows salting all major routes since about 1 pm.


----------



## jmurphy (Nov 30, 2005)

Well its snowing here in Utica !! wesport


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Lawn pro, let us know how much you get man , you guys are lucky, got flurries down here in the hudson vally.
School for landscape contracting ? ( almost piss my pants laughing every time I hear that talk) That kinda gives me an idea for a job teaching when I retire in a few years.
Us old bastards who started landscaping 25 + years ago got a kick out of that one , when we started there really wasn't a market for landscaping established yet, in the old days people used to cut thier own lawns or get the neighborhood kid to do it for 5 bucks or so........... ahhh the good old days or on second thought the bad old days for this buisness..

go get em young blood , good luck plowing ! later, Storm King


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;617769 said:


> I'm a freshman- first year of college. I'm also in ED1 with Terry, Botany with bates, Woody's with Bates, and Soils with Bayzon. I'm in the bachelors degree program.


nice, yea so youll have woody's lecture tomaroe at 9 am then, i usually sit in the back row of that class over by the window. its a nice view of I 88 :waving: just had soils lab tonight and damn what a boring lab at that, the whole time i was staring out the window and looking forward to the 50 mile drive home :realmad: 
im in the bachelor's program too, might switch over to the ass. degree though, not too much difference in the two after you get through the requireds, and i really dont want to go into the ED III and such.



storm king;618278 said:


> Lawn pro, let us know how much you get man , you guys are lucky, got flurries down here in the hudson vally.
> School for landscape contracting ? ( almost piss my pants laughing every time I hear that talk) That kinda gives me an idea for a job teaching when I retire in a few years.
> Us old bastards who started landscaping 25 + years ago got a kick out of that one , when we started there really wasn't a market for landscaping established yet, in the old days people used to cut thier own lawns or get the neighborhood kid to do it for 5 bucks or so........... ahhh the good old days or on second thought the bad old days for this buisness..
> 
> go get em young blood , good luck plowing ! later, Storm King


thanks storm king, yea even the teachers admit the field of landscaping has evolved completely into a multi-billion dollar business... im in there to get most of the basics down and learn about designing and construction. im pretty sure when i get out i mainly am going to concentrate on doing maintenance and light construction by myself, and with the enviro. design backround ill be able to design the landscape for the client by hand or with a comp. program..

well the weather hear honestly has been a bluff. down by cobleskill to sharon springs it was rough driving on the way home with a couple inches down and some hard driving winds blowing the snow. back home in lf its a steady snow but not really accumulating much and the roads are still clear. looks like it has a way before its done though. payup


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

good to hear from ya LAWN PRO, now go make some dough so you chase the college chicks bud ! catch ya on the next one.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

oh man last night was crazy with snow!! Town Plow went by the house 5 times.


----------

